# Big baby feeding little babies. . .I never knew!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have some babies I'm hand-feeding that are all staying together in their tub. The biggest one, Azzy, is about three weeks old now and starting to flap around quite a bit, eating seeds on her own pretty well, and apparently. . .thinks she is a Mom. When I fed the littler babies (they're almost a week old) their Kaytee, I could feel some seeds in their crops, just a few seeds. I couldn't figure it out, finally guessed they must have just picked them up somehow out of Azzy's seed in their tub. Well, nope. This morning I peeked in amongst much squeaking and Azzy was definitely feeding one of the babies, regurgitating seed (and Kaytee) for it as it ate hungrily.  I've never seen or heard of a baby pigeon feeding another baby pigeon. They beg to each other regularly, as they do to the bigger pigeons, the cat, and anything that moves. That is some kind of strong instinct where the baby who is still partially being hand-fed, is feeding the small babies! Anyone else have any experience with this oddity?


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Hey pigeons are very smart and a young age. you have to do what you have to do... as the Godfather would say.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Matt D. said:


> Hey pigeons are very smart and a young age. you have to do what you have to do... as the Godfather would say.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yep .. I've had babies feeding babies. The most striking of which was the Haiku, Peaches, and Paintchips crew .. Look the story up in the archives. Just heart warming and amazing.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi MaryJane, 



I myself have never seen an older Baby feeding younger Babys, but it is nice to hear your story showing how they may..!

I have seen young adult Doves and young adult Pigeons offer to feed Pigeon Babys, and where in the case of the Dove offering, the 'Baby' Pigeon likely weighed four times what he did..! ( I did not let him do it since his Dove Throat is so tiny, and the 'Baby' Pigeons Beak was SO large! )


How sweet your youngster felt the 'call'...


Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*baby pigeons feeding other baby pigeons, too cute...*

 It sure does warm my heart, I've heard of it before, but never seen it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So cute. I just love this story. It will be fun to find out how this mothering relationship develops.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

How precious!!

I had one youngster take a strong interest in another younger squeaker earlier this year, but it limited its attentions to preening and pidgie-kissing, no feeding.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That's just amazing, MJ. The parental instinct is very strong in pigeons, but I have never seen this myself. I do have a couple cocks who will feed any babies they find and even enter other pigeons' nests in order to feed babies. And I've a hen who kept sneaking "next door" to feed her sister's babies. But I've never seen a baby feed a baby. Bet that little one will grow up to be an awesome parent.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, MJ!! That is SO SUPER!! KEEP that surrogate parent! Sounds like Azzy is a NATURAL parent and would make a GREAT FOSTER PARENT!!

Have never seen or heard of babies feeding babies but, then, that doesn't _really_ surprise me! Besides, I only have ONE pij... 

TOTALLY AWESOME as I've heard some say... 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Thanks for letting us know the scoop and please keep us updated!

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says, "too late, I'm already 'growed!')


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It is very cute. I moved Azzy in with another youngster as I didn't think that she should be feeding the tiny babies such large seeds, I would think it's not good for them yet? Just feeling those few big seeds in their crops was a bit alarming, as I wondered how they would digest them, but now they seem to be gone so that's good. When they're a bit bigger they can go back in with their Auntie Azzy.  Azzy's name comes from the mini series "Tin Man" that was on Sci Fi this month, it's a take off from the Wizard of Oz, and the "wicked witch" (who turns out to be good) is named Azkadelia. I thought, what a perfect name for a pigeon. So that is Azzy's name. 

The other baby I have in is a unique story. When I found Azzy a few weeks ago, she was a surprise baby in the middle of the tent, who had been pecked on the head. I couldn't find her sibling, thought she didn't have one, so brought her in to feed. A few days later I went out to where Henry (the Satinette) and his feral wife have a nest in a basket. There was Azzy's sibling (same size as her), as well as a brand new baby. I think Azzy's sibling found his way into Henry's nest and was being fed along with the new baby. So I brought the baby in and is just a bit younger than Azzy, but much smaller. He has a fat little short Satinette beak and looks like he may be a light brown, very pretty. Azzy has got to have at least one King parent, her beak is larger than the other adult pigeons beaks! And still growing. The little baby is called Toto (in following with the Tin Man theme lol), as he follows Azzy around everywhere.

Some of you may remember Santa Cruz bird who passed away last month, his baby (Santa Cruz Bird, Jr. lol) is the one in with Azzy. He was a bit thin when I moved the birds to the new tent so he is in for some special goodies. He doesn't like his cage and prefers to sleep on the cushy bedspread . Yesterday I had Azzy and the other older baby in their own tub in the bathroom, where they were peeping up a storm. I let out Santa Cruz Jr. and when I next looked, he was in the bathroom, in the tub with Azzy and Toto. Like I said, he doesn't like his cage, but he really enjoyed being in the tub with his new friends. Now Azzy is staying with him and they're having a good time.

Well that's it for today's updates! Hope everyone is having a nice day.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've heard of things like this before, but I've never had it happen to my babies (as far as I know). Yeah I think it would be a good idea to seperate them for a while...those hard seeds might stress the little ones' system trying to digest them


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I say, MJ...never a dull moment at your place!

Wow! Ever consider writing a book on all the soap opera going ons?? Actually, I bet you could sure write more than ONE book!  

With the rest of the members, I will be looking forward to updates and anxiously await to see what further "feedings" await Azzy... 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

MJ,

Like others, I've never seen (or even heard)of this. Thank you for sharing it. You really have a rip roaring little nursery going there.

Margaret


----------

